# Colorado River Catfish



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

My father and I caught these a couple of weeks back. We fished with rod and reel and landed these in 3-1/2 hours. It was a great trip.


----------



## catslayer (Dec 12, 2010)

Pretty kittys nice going you guys.:fishy:


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice batch of fish. I've been wanting to take a trip up north and fish the Colorado. I've never fished it. Not looking for your spots. Just wondering what sections would be best for targeting cats (way inland or towards coast) and where might I find a decent launch ramp for my 14' aluminum boat. . Were you in a boat and what were they biting on? I'm in Aransas Pass. Sorry if i'm asking too many questions. Thanks. FF PS I'm just a CP&R guy, although I might keep one or two for the fry pan.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a nice stringer of catfish, I drove over the Colorado river in Bastrop last week the water looked a little off color. But those cats don't care good job.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

There's a boat ramp under the bridge in downtown Columbus.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a cool stringer of big blues!


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

jdot7749 said:


> There's a boat ramp under the bridge in downtown Columbus.


Thanks, Will check it out .


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

There is a boat ramp just outside of the town of Eagle lake.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice stringer of blues.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Figfarmer said:


> Nice batch of fish. I've been wanting to take a trip up north and fish the Colorado. I've never fished it. Not looking for your spots. Just wondering what sections would be best for targeting cats (way inland or towards coast) and where might I find a decent launch ramp for my 14' aluminum boat. . Were you in a boat and what were they biting on? I'm in Aransas Pass. Sorry if i'm asking too many questions. Thanks. FF PS I'm just a CP&R guy, although I might keep one or two for the fry pan.


Come up 35 to Bay City. Hang a right at Walgreens and go down to Riverside Park. Pay the day fee for the park or bring your tent and camp. Nice campground. Head to the right from the launch will take you to the dam, about 2.5 miles upstream. Good R&R fishing there.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for all leads. Bay City (Riverside Park) sounds like a good place to put in, as it's on my way to Alabama (trip that's coming up in a few weeks).


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Figfarmer said:


> Thanks for all leads. Bay City (Riverside Park) sounds like a good place to put in, as it's on my way to Alabama (trip that's coming up in a few weeks).


You will not be able travel upstream past the dam. Just something to think about.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Nice stringer of fish . Those are the size that I like best for eating .


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

We've started catching a few on finger mullet and cut mullet in the lower end of the Colorado. Last year was slow, and so far this year about 12 pounds has been our biggest. What were you using for bait?


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Little-bit, just out of curiosity, I dont think anyone else noticed, but im counting 19 cats and 1 REDFISH!!!! Did you catch that in your catfish hole?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice stringer of fish.


----------

